# more INVERT shots!



## richoman_3 (Feb 20, 2013)

YAAAAY INVERTS WOOO.

just a few more coz im bored and havnt uploaded them here





Cormocephalus spinosior by richoman_3, on Flickr



Homogona by richoman_3, on Flickr



Giant kotz by richoman_3, on Flickr



Male Urodacus manicatus by richoman_3, on Flickr



Urodacus macrurus by richoman_3, on Flickr



orange Urodacus macrurus by richoman_3, on Flickr



Scolopendra morsitans by richoman_3, on Flickr



Scolopendra laeta A by richoman_3, on Flickr



Female Liocheles sp. Townsville by richoman_3, on Flickr



Male Liocheles sp. Townsville by richoman_3, on Flickr



IMG_3674 by richoman_3, on Flickr



Liocheles sp.Herbeton by richoman_3, on Flickr



Male Stanwellia inornata by richoman_3, on Flickr



Lychas spinatus by richoman_3, on Flickr



Urodacus yaschenkoi by richoman_3, on Flickr



Scolopendra morsitans by richoman_3, on Flickr



Rhysida nuda by richoman_3, on Flickr



'Liocheles karschii' by richoman_3, on Flickr



Isometrus melanodactylus by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Ethmostigmus Rubripes by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


enjoy!


----------



## Vixen (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome shots, I think the orange Macrurus is my favourite scorp though!


----------



## saratoga (Feb 20, 2013)

look out Shannon Plummer!

amazing shots Nick; really professional. Are all the animals yours, or do you photograph some in the field like this?

What's your flash setup?


----------



## thals (Feb 20, 2013)

Love those morsitans, awesome critters Nick


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 20, 2013)

saratoga said:


> look out Shannon Plummer!
> 
> amazing shots Nick; really professional. Are all the animals yours, or do you photograph some in the field like this?
> 
> What's your flash setup?




thanks , though hah i wish! still got a bloody loooooooooong way!
all are mine  ... ill start photographing in the field like this when i get more north hopefully lol, only on pieces of paper with 2 430 EX II's ... some of the photos are only taken with 1. gotta just experiment to get it right!


just another quick one ... this ******* ran away after i got this first crappy shot!
hes in the printer somewhere!!!!




280714_271790199617183_1907960627_o copy by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 20, 2013)

Amazing shots Nick! Very jealous of all your inverts! They're pretty special.
Do you often see wild pedes?
Anyway, brilliant pics!


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Amazing shots Nick! Very jealous of all your inverts! They're pretty special.
> Do you often see wild pedes?
> Anyway, brilliant pics!



thanks!
dey r very special coz dey r mine! 

ummm yeah see wild pedes everywhere, espicially after rain ... all around melbourne though is just aurantiipes and the occasional turneri ... round the peninsula get esulcatus sometimes!


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha.

Oh nice. I have only seen the occasional aurantiipes but then again, I don't really look for them. Must go out herping and inverting? i dont think that's a word...


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 20, 2013)

nope just go herping ;D
see stupid inverts while doing it haha!


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha yeah I should. But my parents don't want to go haha so i sit at home admiring everyone elses herps and trips.
Inverts aren't stupid! Only chicken would say that!


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 20, 2013)

Imagine coping a bite from that black t stufffffffff that! As much as spiders creep me out that second one looks pretty cool!!


----------



## cheekabee (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome shots man.


----------



## geckodan (Feb 21, 2013)

Stunning Nick, amy U. elongatus pics?


----------



## sharky (Feb 21, 2013)

Gorgeous!
That Scolopendra morsitans is absolutely stunning!
Fantastic collection, you should be VERY proud


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks all !!!

burnerism thats a trapdoor not a t  ... would hurt even more!

thanks danny .. nah no elongatus pics, havnt got any at the moment.


----------



## RobynTRR (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, terrific pics, terrific animals!


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 22, 2013)

thanks! 
they look nice, just wish they acted nice aswell!


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 2, 2013)

found this the other month


----------



## borntobnude (May 2, 2013)

snakefreak16 said:


> View attachment 289314
> found this the other month


Friendly little fella


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 2, 2013)

yeh he wanted to give me a kiss hah


----------



## Zipidee (May 2, 2013)

snakefreak16 said:


> yeh he wanted to give me a kiss hah



He is a "she", so perhaps she fancied you!!!


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 2, 2013)

really wow my very own spider girl haha


----------



## Zipidee (May 2, 2013)

snakefreak16 said:


> really wow my very own spider girl haha



Except her bite is much worse than her bark. Might be the last kiss you'd get. How do you put a compression bandage on your lips????? :?


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 2, 2013)

haha yeh that would be a very interesting story !! and dont want to find out lol


----------

